# Moving to Spain



## Jaydee3110 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

Myself and a friend are looking to relocate to Benalmadena in Spain and opening our own business...We will be coming over for a few days at end of Jan and then i will be returning with my daughter in June for a week. I am very excited about the move but am just a little concerned about my daughter starting a new school.. She will be 12yrs in September, does anyone have any advice on any good schools in the Benalmadena area?? Any advice would be appreciated..if anyone has just relocated to this area i would be very happy to hear from them.

Thanks

Jaydee


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Jaydee

Sorry I cant help you on schools, but only to say its a difficult age for a child to move into the Spanish system if they cant speak Spanish


----------



## Jaydee3110 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I hope she will know the basics before we relocate... I will be looking at maybe paying for her some private spanish lessons when we arrive in Benalmadena.

Jaydee


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaydee3110 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I hope she will know the basics before we relocate... I will be looking at maybe paying for her some private spanish lessons when we arrive in Benalmadena.
> 
> Jaydee


Good idea .... around here they are around €18 an hour


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi we're planning to move to Alhaurin de le Torre in January and have two children, a boy of 12 and a girl of 10. Like you we're worried about the language and schooling thing. We've decifded to put ours into an international school (Sunland), hoping this will give them the "happy medium" they need to intergrate and learn the language. Its scary for them - and us though. A giant leap of faith!

once we get there I shall post here on how we get on, highs, lows and a multitude of questions I'm sure

Jo


----------

